# Adventures in the Nentir Vale--OOC



## cavalier973 (May 31, 2011)

I've not played a PbP game before, and the only people I've ever DM'd for were my kids, but if anyone is interested, I'd be willing to DM the "Essentials" published adventures (from the Red Box, the DM Kit, and the Monster Vault; starts at level 1 and goes to level 4 or 5).

I'd have some rather restrictive rules, though:
>Essentials characters from the _Heroes of the Fallen Lands_ or _Heroes of the Forgotten Kingdoms_ only; I'm guessing that the streamlined rules would make it easier for me as a level 1 DM. Besides, the only non-Essentials materials I have are the core rule books.

>Ability scores would be limited to the array 16, 14, 13, 12, 11, 10 before racial bonuses (player assigns the scores to abilities as he sees fit, of course)

>No Evil or Chaotic Evil Characters.

>I don't have MS Excel, so I would use MS Works Spreadsheet to make maps, etc. I think Excel can load these, though.

>Only four characters, at least to begin with. I don't care what races or classes, as long as they are from the Essentials players' books. (i.e. four tiefling hexblades would be fine, as long as they are at least unaligned, good, or lawful good).

If these rules are agreeable to anyone, let me know. If someone more experienced at this sort of thing is willing to give it a whirl as DM, then more power to them, and can I join that game?

The Game
The Players


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 1, 2011)

That sounds interesting 

I will play, if you want me.

Preferred Characters by roles:

Controller: Ranger (Hunter), Elf
Leader: Druid (Sentinel), Human or Half-Elf or Cleric (Warpriest)
Defender: Paladin (Cavalier)
Striker: Warlock (Hexblade)


----------



## cavalier973 (Jun 2, 2011)

Sure thing; just waiting on three more people, then.

I'll start creating maps and stuff.


----------



## possum (Jun 3, 2011)

Seems interesting.  I think I'll play a halfling thief.


----------



## hero4hire (Jun 4, 2011)

I'd like to try out some Essentials stuff. So I'd give it a go. I'll take whatever role is leftover. I can make something for any occasion.


----------



## cavalier973 (Jun 4, 2011)

Waiting for one more.

It looks like we have a halfling thief and two misc.  Remember, if all of you want to be halfling thieves, that's fine with me.  Having said that,

Walking Dad:  You have a paladin character in another game, I see, and possum specifically requested a striker class, so if you would like to play the hunter, druid or warpriest then you would be able to try something new whose role is not duplicated in the party.

hero4hire: thanks for showing up.  what sort of character do you usually like to play?

I'll be skipping the "Player's First Adventure"; the solo, "choose-your-own-adventure" style opening couple of encounters.  That means that each player will start with 200 XP and 10 extra gold pieces.


----------



## hero4hire (Jun 5, 2011)

cavalier973 said:


> hero4hire: thanks for showing up.  what sort of character do you usually like to play?




I am always looking to play something I have never played before. But personality-wise I have run the gamut from bloodthirsty combatants to pacifist scholars.

We have a striker so we need a Defender, Leader & Controller. I'll let Walking Dad call 1st dibs since he posted first and will look at my essentials stuff. I do not have the Essentials books just the DDI subscription so it may take me a sec to figure out what is in there and what isn't.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 5, 2011)

Hunter would be perfect


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jun 5, 2011)

I'll be up to it. No character idea yet, probably a mage of some sort.


----------



## cavalier973 (Jun 5, 2011)

Voda Vosa said:


> I'll be up to it. No character idea yet, probably a mage of some sort.




That'd be great.

hero4hire:  That means we've got a striker and two controllers.

We're hiring for Defender and Leader roles...


----------



## possum (Jun 5, 2011)

[sblock=Garrett, Lvl 1 Halfling Thief]
Garret, level 1
Halfling, Thief

FINAL ABILITY SCORES
Str 13, Con 10, Dex 18, Int 11, Wis 12, Cha 16.

STARTING ABILITY SCORES
Str 13, Con 10, Dex 16, Int 11, Wis 12, Cha 14.


AC: 16 Fort: 11 Reflex: 16 Will: 13
HP: 22 Surges: 6 Surge Value: 5

TRAINED SKILLS
Stealth +9, Thievery +11, Bluff +8, Perception +6, Streetwise +8, Acrobatics +11

UNTRAINED SKILLS
Arcana, Diplomacy +3, Dungeoneering +1, Endurance, Heal +1, History, Insight +1, Intimidate +3, Nature +1, Religion, Athletics +1

FEATS
Level 1: Crossbow Expertise

POWERS
Thief At-Will 1: Tactical Trick
Thief At-Will 1: Unbalancing Trick
Thief Encounter 1: Backstab
Halfling Encounter 1: Second Chance

Basic Attacks

Melee +7 Dagger 1d4+6 damage
Ranged +7 Hand Crossbow 1d6+7.

Special Stuff

First Strike: Gain combat advantage against foes who haven't acted yet
Sneak Attack

ITEMS
Adventurer's Kit, Leather Armor, Dagger, Hand Crossbow, Thieves' Tools[/sblock]

Garrett was bornin Restwell Keep 20 years ago, and was but a small child when a Tiamat-based cult assaulted the Keep.  While fleeing from the lizardmen besieging the keep, a young Garrett was saved from death by Merrick, another halfling who had been part of a group investigating the recent surge in cult activity.

Inspired by the fellow thief, Garrett began to train for the life of a rogue; learning how to be sneak around without being caught and where to really hit someone and make it hurt.  Now grown, he has left the keep on the borderlands to seek his own path, and has met up with a small group of compatriots.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jun 6, 2011)

Grumi







A stout and short man, he resembles much the dwarfs which with he grew up and was raised by. As a baby, Grumi was abandoned, or his mother was killed and the baby was left to his fate. Luckily, a dwarf found him in his cradle; the baby was in bad shape, and lucky, as no wild animals had spotted or smelled him. 
Miltak, so was named the dwarf wizard, took the baby with him, and raised him like his own son. Grumi learned from his adopted father the arts of the arcane, and decided to leave the remote place where his father lives, to see the world, since he only knew the caves where Miltak dwelt. Miltak tried to warn him of the the perils that were waiting in every corner of this corrupted world. But the human wonderlust was incompatible with the dwarven patience and precaution. Both father and son had their goodbye, and parted ways, with the promise that one day, they'll reunite.

[sblock=Grumi]
Level 1 Human, Wizard
Unaligned
Build: Mage (Evoker)
Human Power Selection: Bonus At-Will Power
Birth - Among Another Race: Among Another Race (Dwarf)
Background: Birth - Among Another Race (Among Another Race (Dwarf))

FINAL ABILITY SCORES
Str 11, Con 14, Dex 12, Int 18, Wis 13, Cha 10.

STARTING ABILITY SCORES
Str 11, Con 14, Dex 12, Int 16, Wis 13, Cha 10.


AC: 14 Fort: 13 Reflex: 15 Will: 14
HP: 24 Surges: 8 Surge Value: 6

TRAINED SKILLS
Insight +6, Arcana +9, History +9, Religion +9, Endurance +7

UNTRAINED SKILLS
Acrobatics +1, Bluff+0, Diplomacy+0, Dungeoneering +1, Heal +1, Intimidate+0, Nature +1, Perception +1, Stealth +1, Streetwise +0, Thievery +1, Athletics +0

FEATS

Human: Destructive wizardy: +2 dmg if you hit two or more opponents
Level 1: Arcane Reserves: +2 dmg if you already spent your encounter powers.

CLASS FEATURES
Apprentice Mage (Evocation)
Mage's Spellbook
Mage's Cantrip
Magic Missile

POWERS
At Will:
Beguiling Strands
Erupting Flare: Int vs Fort, Ranged 10, 1d10+int dmg and each enemy that starts it's turn next to the target, takes int fire dmg.
Freezing Burst

Encounter:
Burning Hands

Daily:
Fountain of Flame
Arcane Whirlwind: Burst 2 at 10, Int vs Ref, 2d6 + Int dmg, slide target 1, the area of effect can be used to slide creatures 2 as a minor action, the area can be moved as a move action. 


ITEMS
Spellbook, Cloth Armor (Basic Clothing), Adventurer's Kit, Staff Implement, Backpack (empty), Bedroll, Belt Pouch (empty), Lantern, Oil (1 pint) (10), Silk Rope (50 ft.), Waterskin, Potion of Healing (heroic tier), 7gp[/sblock]


----------



## cavalier973 (Jun 6, 2011)

Voda Vosa: Looks okay.  Some questions regarding non-Essentials material included in Grumi's character sheet: Do you have more information with regard to the "Erupting Flare" spell and the "Arcane Whirlwind" spell?  I don't have a subscription to D&D Insider, so I'll need to know what they do, and what sort of powers are they (at-will/encounter/daily, standard/move/minor, etc...)  What do the feats "Immolate the Masses" and "Arcane Reserves" do?  "Ritual Caster" is okay with me; I have the original PHB, so I might throw some ritual action your way.

Instead of "Arcane Implement Mastery: Staff of Defense", it should be either "Implement Focus: Staff" (for extra damage, p. 314 HotFL) or "Staff Expertise" (for increased attack bonus and the ability to avoid provoking opportunity attacks when using a staff to perform ranged or area attacks, p. 317 HotFL).

Also, I had wanted players to use the array 16, 14, 13, 12, 11, 10.  This was purely arbitrary, though, so if you want to keep what you've already made, that's fine.  Which means that the other players can readjust their characters' ability scores, if they wish.

Finally, is Grumi's alignment Lawful Good, Good, or Unaligned?


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 6, 2011)

cavalier973 said:


> ...
> 
> Instead of "Arcane Implement Mastery: Staff of Defense", it should be either "Implement Focus: Staff" (for extra damage, p. 314 HotFL) or "Staff Expertise" (for increased attack bonus and the ability to avoid provoking opportunity attacks when using a staff to perform ranged or area attacks, p. 317 HotFL).
> 
> ...



Implement Masteries are wizard class features from the original PHB. They receive them and ritualcasting in exchange for magical schools.

---

Will need a bit more time for my character , but it will be an unaligned Ranger (Hunter) Elf.


----------



## hero4hire (Jun 6, 2011)

*TANGLEBEARD*




====== Created Using Wizards of the Coast D&D Character Builder ======
Dwarf, Sentinel
Season: Druid of Summer
Druid Wilderness Knacks Option: Mountain Guide (Druid)
Druid Wilderness Knacks Option: Herb Lore (Druid)
Mror Holds (+2 to Dungeoneering)

FINAL ABILITY SCORES
STR 13, CON 16, DEX 12, INT 10, WIS 18, CHA 11

STARTING ABILITY SCORES
STR 13, CON 14, DEX 12, INT 10, WIS 16, CHA 11


AC: 16 Fort: 15 Ref: 11 Will: 14
HP: 28 Surges: 10 Surge Value: 7

TRAINED SKILLS
Athletics +7, Endurance +9, Nature +9, Perception +9

UNTRAINED SKILLS
Acrobatics +0, Arcana +0, Bluff +0, Diplomacy +0, Dungeoneering +8, Heal +4, History +0, Insight +4, Intimidate +0, Religion +0, Stealth +0, Streetwise +0, Thievery +0

POWERS
Basic Attack: Melee Basic Attack
Basic Attack: Ranged Basic Attack
Dwarf Racial Power: Dwarven Resilience
Druid Attack: Combined Attack
Cleric Utility: Healing Word
Druid Attack 1: Tending Strike
Druid Attack 1: Shillelagh

FEATS
Level 1: Disciple of Stone

ITEMS
Hide Armor x1
Adventurer's Kit
Throwing hammer x2
Greatclub x1
Climber's Kit
42 gp
====== End ======

Tanglebeard is a crazy dwarven hermit who has lived in the wilds for a bit too long. His only companion during that time; a Kodiak he simply calls "Bear".
Tanglebeard was drawn into "adventuring" when an army of humanoids destroyed his mountain home.

*Edit:* Alignment is Good.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jun 7, 2011)

Sorry for the mistakes! I'll correct the ability scores if you want, I just totally forgot about them when creating the character! I'll correct the other minor things and add a description to the powers later on the week.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 7, 2011)

Denaris an unfriendly elf with an ugly scar over his right cheek who has broken with his former tribe. As sign for his individuality, he prefers a crossbow over the longbow.

Denaris
Elf, Hunter
Hunrt Weapon Talent: Crossbow


FINAL ABILITY SCORES
STR 12, CON 14, DEX 18, INT 11, WIS 15, CHA 10

STARTING ABILITY SCORES
STR 12, CON 14, DEX 16, INT 11, WIS 13, CHA 10

AC: 16 Fort: 13 Ref: 14 Will: 12
HP: 26 Surges: 8 Surge Value: 6

TRAINED SKILLS
Acrobatics +9, Heal +7, Nature +9, Perception +9, Stealth +9

UNTRAINED SKILLS
Athletics +1, Arcana +0, Bluff +0, Diplomacy +0, Dungeoneering +2, Endurance  +2, History +0, Insight +2, Intimidate +0, Religion +0, Streetwise +0, Thievery +4

POWERS
Basic Attack: Melee Basic Attack
Basic Attack: Ranged Basic Attack
At-Will: Aimed Shot
At-Will: Clever Shor
At-Will: Rapid Shot
Elf Racial Power: Elven Accuracy
Hunter Encounter: Disruptive Shot
Aspects of the Wild: Aspect of the Dancing Serpent
Aspects of the Wild: Aspect of the Pouncing Lynx
Wilderness Knacks: Ambush Expertise
Wilderness Knacks: Wilderness Tracker

FEATS
Bonus: Crossbow Expertise
Level 1: Weapon Proficiency (Superior Crossbow)

EQUIPMENT
Adventurer's Kit, Leather Armor, Superior crossbow, Dagger, Crossbow Bolts (60), 26 gp


----------



## hero4hire (Jun 7, 2011)

cavalier973 said:


> >Ability scores would be limited to the array 16, 14, 13, 12, 11, 10 before racial bonuses (player assigns the scores to abilities as he sees fit, of course)






Walking Dad said:


> I want to make an unfriendly elf with an ugly scar over his right cheek who has broken with his former tribe. As sign for his individuality, he prefers a crossbow over the longbow.
> 
> If I have to use the predetermined rolls:
> 
> ...




Wondering where the ambiguity on ability scores is coming from?


----------



## cavalier973 (Jun 7, 2011)

Voda Vosa said:


> Sorry for the mistakes! I'll correct the ability scores if you want, I just totally forgot about them when creating the character! I'll correct the other minor things and add a description to the powers later on the week.




Okay, thanks.  Please recalibrate the ability scores, if you don't mind.


----------



## cavalier973 (Jun 7, 2011)

Walking Dad said:


> I want to make an unfriendly elf with an ugly scar over his right cheek who has broken with his former tribe. As sign for his individuality, he prefers a crossbow over the longbow.
> 
> If I have to use the predetermined rolls:
> 
> ...




Please use these scores ^^^


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 7, 2011)

hero4hire said:


> Wondering where the ambiguity on ability scores is coming from?




From here (BBM):


cavalier973 said:


> ...
> Also, I had wanted players to use the array 16, 14, 13, 12, 11, 10.   This was purely arbitrary, though, so if you want to keep what you've  already made, that's fine.  *Which means that the other players can readjust their characters' ability scores, if they wish.*
> 
> ...


----------



## cavalier973 (Jun 8, 2011)

hero4hire said:


> Wondering where the ambiguity on ability scores is coming from?




My fault.  I forgot why I wanted to make everyone use the same array.

[sblock]It's because I'm a freakin' control freak[/sblock]


----------



## hero4hire (Jun 8, 2011)

cavalier973 said:


> My fault.  I forgot why I wanted to make everyone use the same array.
> 
> [sblock]It's because I'm a freakin' control freak[/sblock]




Its not a problem, the 1st post was pretty clear...but if everyone was doing it I was going to hop on the bandwagon. 

Is Tanglebeard okay? Do you need anything else added to the sheet output?


----------



## possum (Jun 8, 2011)

Was my character okay, or was he accidentally overlooked?


----------



## cavalier973 (Jun 8, 2011)

hero4hire said:


> Its not a problem, the 1st post was pretty clear...but if everyone was doing it I was going to hop on the bandwagon.
> 
> Is Tanglebeard okay? Do you need anything else added to the sheet output?




Nope.  Looks good.  I posted the character sheets here

I was wondering if Tanglebeard's race/class was inspired by Salvatore's "Cleric Quintet".




possum said:


> Was my character okay, or was he accidentally overlooked?




Looks good.


----------



## hero4hire (Jun 8, 2011)

cavalier973 said:


> Nope.  Looks good.  I posted the character sheets here
> 
> I was wondering if Tanglebeard's race/class was inspired by Salvatore's "Cleric Quintet".




Inspired more from Grizzly Adams and other Mountain Men than the "Doo-dad". No dyed green hair or speaking in gibberish for me.


----------



## cavalier973 (Jun 8, 2011)

hero4hire said:


> Inspired more from Grizzly Adams and other Mountain Men than the "Doo-dad". No dyed green hair or speaking in gibberish for me.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jun 9, 2011)

Corrected sheet!


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 9, 2011)

What about Denaris, mechanics-wise?


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jun 12, 2011)

Bump!


----------



## cavalier973 (Jun 12, 2011)

Voda Vosa said:


> Corrected sheet!




Do you mind to change Grumi's starting Abilities to the array 16, 14, 13, 12, 11, 10?

Otherwise, everything looks good.

The adventure has started; Traevus is patiently waiting to see if any of the companions recognizes the shard from the clay pot...


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jun 12, 2011)

Mind giving me a link? Didn't know the game already started!


----------



## hero4hire (Jun 12, 2011)

Link is in the OP.


----------



## cavalier973 (Jun 12, 2011)

Voda Vosa said:


> Mind giving me a link? Didn't know the game already started!




Here you go


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jun 12, 2011)

Thanks


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jun 12, 2011)

Changes made, added a picture, and added the character to the RG.

Who would like to work out some background on how the group got together?


----------

